
Warren Buffett Shares the Secrets to Wealth in America - rafaelc
http://time.com/5087360/warren-buffett-shares-the-secrets-to-wealth-in-america
======
noemit
step 1. luck.

~~~
sctb
Could you please do a little better at posting substantively than this?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

